# X300 Bagger Chute Issues



## tractorgirl84 (Jul 19, 2013)

I have a John Deer X300 series and a John Deer
2 bag collection system. (Which hopefully fits a X300. I think it's a Stx38.) I need to know what kind of chute I need to buy. Plus what kind of adapter kit I will need to attach it to the mower. Any thoughts?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..tractorgirl.. Someone should be able to help with your question.


----------



## cajunbred (Jul 14, 2013)

It should swap before you actually do the swap you may want to get the schematic for both machines if you can't find online contact your local dealer or ask on here I am sure someone can find it Good luck


----------

